# Mould Line Removal Tool/Seam Scraper



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could buy a too like this in Europe?
I tried ordering it from their site but they dont take Paypal and I dont own a credit card (and cant get one) so does anyone know where I could get one of these tools in the EU?

http://www.micromark.com/SEAM-SCRAPER,7547.html

I hate mould line removal, I litterally spend hours upon hours scraping them off with my x-acto knife.

Cant find any tools like this at all in the EU, so anyone know of a store that sells something like this in the EU?


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

The GW knife serves just fine.. And the files for more tricky lines...

I havent seen one of these before but it looks just like a hobby knife really..


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

As weird as this sounds. I actually use dentist tools, they have a variety of scraping instruments available that work well on plastic and pewter models. I went on my last check up and asked for some old dentist tools that they were going to throw away. They are sterilized before they get around to throwing them out.

It's great for scraping mould lines, as well as bringing out fine details.

-Narik


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I would recommend using surgical scalpels.
Why? well the blades are chemicaly sharpened so they are EXTREMELY sharp(be very very careful) I file the mould line smooth and the scrape the edge of the scalpel blade across to "blend" the mould line into the model.

I will say that I spend about as long prepping models for paint as I do painting, there is no easy way around it unless you get a brand new cast.


----------

